# Stocking a 12 gallon



## mikemelch (Sep 26, 2016)

Hello!

I'm flooding my 12 gallon tank this weekend (most likely). It'll hopefully be planted medium-heavily with LED lights and CO2.

I was thinking about stocking with:

6-8 Cardinal or Neon Tetras
1 Honey Gourami (are they okay with just 1 / will they eat the tetras?)
X cherry red shrimp

Is this an okay bioload for a 12 gallon? How many shrimp would you recommend starting with and do the shrimp get added at the same time as the fish?

Thanks!


----------



## yrral (May 13, 2014)

Honey Gourami will be fine with tetras. The Tetras will outcompete the Gourami for food. im more concerned with the cherry shrimps being snacks for gourami and tetra, esp smaller ones, so i would give it cover and hiding places like moss.

Bioload is fine. I think you can start with 8 shrimps and add them first, let it get used to new home and hiding spots. Then gourami and last tetras.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Mr aqua 12G long? I think you can have alot neon tetra.
my 12G used to have 35 neon tetra 7 dead so far and 12 shrimps 4 dead (its been 6 months) with heavy plants


----------



## mikemelch (Sep 26, 2016)

yrral said:


> Honey Gourami will be fine with tetras. The Tetras will outcompete the Gourami for food. im more concerned with the cherry shrimps being snacks for gourami and tetra, esp smaller ones, so i would give it cover and hiding places like moss.
> 
> Bioload is fine. I think you can start with 8 shrimps and add them first, let it get used to new home and hiding spots. Then gourami and last tetras.


Thanks for the response! Is it a problem that they'll be competing for food? And do you think there's a better shrimp suited for that environment? Or will having enough cover for them be sufficient?


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Sounds like a good load, but remember that lower stock = fewer problems.






Ilikefish said:


> my 12G used to have 35 neon tetra 7 dead so far and 12 shrimps 4 dead (its been 6 months) with heavy plants


35 tetra in a 12 gallon? I'm surprised more haven't died.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

A nice school of 10 cardinals and a honey would be perfect. The honey will be ok. They constantly pick at algae and just lure him to the other side of the tank and feed him. I have a honey with rummies and one with cardinals and both do fine.


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

None of those fish are suitable, they all need a 20g minimum. What I'd personally do instead is perhaps 8-10 CPD's(with shrimp) or another type of nano. I've seen delicate blu eyed rainbows and they are really interesting, although I'm unsure of their needs.


----------



## Ilikefish (Aug 25, 2016)

Bananableps said:


> Sounds like a good load, but remember that lower stock = fewer problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LFS told me that me that can suit alot neon tetra because is long enough. if is a square tank it just fit like 10 maximum.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Ilikefish said:


> LFS told me that me that can suit alot neon tetra because is long enough. if is a square tank it just fit like 10 maximum.


Someone with an economic incentive to sell you more fish told you to buy more fish? Strange...


----------



## yrral (May 13, 2014)

mikemelch said:


> Thanks for the response! Is it a problem that they'll be competing for food? And do you think there's a better shrimp suited for that environment? Or will having enough cover for them be sufficient?


Would depend on each fish, but should work with enough cover. You can test it out with a few shrimps first. I'm planning to test out if my betta will get along with red cherry shrimps myself, fingers crossed


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Platy Lover said:


> None of those fish are suitable, they all need a 20g minimum. What I'd personally do instead is perhaps 8-10 CPD's(with shrimp) or another type of nano. I've seen delicate blu eyed rainbows and they are really interesting, although I'm unsure of their needs.


Sorry, but this is flat out not true. A honey gourmai is perfectly fine in a 10 gallon tank. You can definitely have a 6-8 neons in a 10 gallon. With a 12 gallon you could push 8-10. If its a 12 Long, then there is plenty of room. Even if it's not, these fish will still be fine.

Bump:


Bananableps said:


> Someone with an economic incentive to sell you more fish told you to buy more fish? Strange...


My LFS once told me I could fit 20 black neons in a 10 gallon. Needless to say, I don't go there for advice.


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

I would recommend ember tetras if you can get your hands on them. They stay small, so maybe a better fit? I've had some in my 10 gallon for awhile and they're doing great! Not sure about how they would get on with a honey gourami though...


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

I have made mistakes and have allowed a stocked tank that had cardinals/neons with just 3 in a 10g. I can't image having anymore than that in there either, but they also need a longer tankfor swimming room. A honey isn't suitable besides for my opinion in the tank size, but that they also need a group of 4-6 that a 12g can't provide enough room for. Especially if you have 8-10 other fish in there.


----------



## Bananableps (Nov 6, 2013)

Fishbeard said:


> I would recommend ember tetras if you can get your hands on them. They stay small, so maybe a better fit? I've had some in my 10 gallon for awhile and they're doing great! Not sure about how they would get on with a honey gourami though...


Not to mention the horrible things people squeeze betas into...


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Platy Lover said:


> I have made mistakes and have allowed a stocked tank that had cardinals/neons with just 3 in a 10g. I can't image having anymore than that in there either, but they also need a longer tankfor swimming room. A honey isn't suitable besides for my opinion in the tank size, but that they also need a group of 4-6 that a 12g can't provide enough room for. Especially if you have 8-10 other fish in there.


Are you saying honeys need to be in groups? Because that is not true either. To the op, if you are that concerned with bioload/space, 8 neons and one honey would absolutely be fine. Neons stay smaller than cardinals and have a very little bioload.


----------



## Platy Lover (Jul 6, 2016)

sevendust111 said:


> Platy Lover said:
> 
> 
> > I have made mistakes and have allowed a stocked tank that had cardinals/neons with just 3 in a 10g. I can't image having anymore than that in there either, but they also need a longer tankfor swimming room. A honey isn't suitable besides for my opinion in the tank size, but that they also need a group of 4-6 that a 12g can't provide enough room for. Especially if you have 8-10 other fish in there.
> ...


Yes, I am, because they do better in groups and are unlike most DG social and rather timid. Cardinals/neons are very active and need a lot of swimming room. Another reason why I don't think they would do well with honeys.


----------

